# Can you work out these 14 legendary songs from their first lines?



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2015)

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1897/index/11547.html

I got 11/14


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm ashamed to admit I only knew four. i managed to get a score of 7/14 by picking the middle option for all the ones I didn't know! is that Cheating?


----------



## Donald (Apr 19, 2015)

I got 10/14


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2015)

Robin said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I only knew four. i managed to get a score of 7/14 by picking the middle option for all the ones I didn't know! is that Cheating?



I guessed a few to get my 11, some of them might only have been hits in the US, I reckon!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

I got 9, which surprised me since I'm notorious for my inability to recall song titles and the titles of books


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 19, 2015)

I got 11/14, some of them were guesses though!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 19, 2015)

10/14 rather pleased with myself there


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 19, 2015)

11/14.  Pity they don't tell you which you got right and which wrong...

And they got two of the choices wrong; "Ottis Reading - Sittin' on the Dock" should have been "Otis Redding - Dock of the Bay", and "Carol King - Will You Still Love me Tomorrow" should have been "Carole King - Will You Love me Tomorrow" (did she even do that song? She co-wrote it with her songwriting partner Goffin, but surely it was the Shirelles who actually sang it).


----------



## Riri (Apr 19, 2015)

11 out of 14 here as well


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 19, 2015)

I've amazed myself Got 12 with about 3 guesses Must be my era though needed the choices


----------



## banjo (Apr 19, 2015)

11 outta 14 lol - too much spare time?


----------



## khskel (Apr 19, 2015)

12 Not too shoddy


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I got 11 too - but I only actually knew about 4 !


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 23, 2015)

I surprised myself and got 13!


----------

